# Military Humor ...... From the FRONT



## Yahia Al Shaer (May 19, 2009)

20 Military Humor​


......
From the FRONT​ 
a simile on the lips, can do wonders
Humor in the corps, is like
bombers
It is hard enough and life will alwasy
go on​ 
Dr. Yahia Al Shaer​ 







1.92969480 (27,5 KB), 2.92969480 (29,9 KB), 3.92969480 (21,5 KB), 4.92969480 (14,9 KB), 5.92969480 (11,2 KB), 6.92969480 (21,9 KB), 7.92969480 (40,9 KB), 8.92969480 (29,5 KB), 9.92969480 (16,1 KB), 10.92969480 (21,3 KB), 11.92969480 (21,1 KB), 12.92969480 (19,1 KB), 13.92969480 (25,5 KB), 14.92969480 (22,1 KB), 15.92969480 (91,6 KB), 16.92969480 (51,1 KB), 17.92969480 (24,8 KB), 18.92969480 (14,2 KB), 19.92969480 (54,8 KB), 20.92969480 (21,4 KB) 




*Military Humor*
*THANK GOD THEY CAN STILL MAINTAIN THEIR SENSE OF HUMOR OVER THERE!!!*






*~~~~~~~~~~*





*~~~~~~~~~~*





*~~~~~~~~~~*





*~~~~~~~~~~*





*~~~~~~~~~~*





*~~~~~~~~~~*





*~~~~~~~~~~*





​​​


----------



## Yahia Al Shaer (May 19, 2009)

20 


1.92969480 (27,5 KB), 2.92969480 (29,9 KB), 3.92969480 (21,5 KB), 4.92969480 (14,9 KB), 5.92969480 (11,2 KB), 6.92969480 (21,9 KB), 7.92969480 (40,9 KB), 8.92969480 (29,5 KB), 9.92969480 (16,1 KB), 10.92969480 (21,3 KB), 11.92969480 (21,1 KB), 12.92969480 (19,1 KB), 13.92969480 (25,5 KB), 14.92969480 (22,1 KB), 15.92969480 (91,6 KB), 16.92969480 (51,1 KB), 17.92969480 (24,8 KB), 18.92969480 (14,2 KB), 19.92969480 (54,8 KB), 20.92969480 (21,4 KB) 


.



*Military Humor*
*THANK GOD THEY CAN STILL MAINTAIN THEIR SENSE OF HUMOR OVER THERE!!!*







*~~~~~~~~~~*





*~~~~~~~~~~*





*~~~~~~~~~~*





*~~~~~~~~~~*





*~~~~~~~~~~*





*~~~~~~~~~~*





*~~~~~~~~~~ *





*~~~~~~~~~~*






​


----------



## Yahia Al Shaer (May 19, 2009)

20 Military Humor​

......
From the FRONT​ 
a simile on the lips, can do wonders
Humor in the corps, is like
bombers
It is hard enough and life will alwasy
go on​ 
Military Humor ...... From the FRONT​ 
Dr. Yahia Al Shaer​ 







1.92969480 (27,5 KB), 2.92969480 (29,9 KB), 3.92969480 (21,5 KB), 4.92969480 (14,9 KB), 5.92969480 (11,2 KB), 6.92969480 (21,9 KB), 7.92969480 (40,9 KB), 8.92969480 (29,5 KB), 9.92969480 (16,1 KB), 10.92969480 (21,3 KB), 11.92969480 (21,1 KB), 12.92969480 (19,1 KB), 13.92969480 (25,5 KB), 14.92969480 (22,1 KB), 15.92969480 (91,6 KB), 16.92969480 (51,1 KB), 17.92969480 (24,8 KB), 18.92969480 (14,2 KB), 19.92969480 (54,8 KB), 20.92969480 (21,4 KB) 


*Military Humor*​*THANK GOD THEY CAN STILL MAINTAIN THEIR SENSE OF HUMOR OVER THERE!!!*






*~~~~~~~~~~ *





*~~~~~~~~~~ *







*God Bless Our Troops!*

*God Bless America and Canada !!!*

​​​


----------

